# Neue Visitenkarten-Motive gewünscht!



## Pinky (28. September 2006)

Ich finde die Visitenkarten super, die kann man prima in Foren-Profile etc einbinden.
Nur könnte es meiner Meinung nach mehr Motive geben. Zb. eines für Untode (nicht nur ein Wappen). 

: )

Lg,
Pinky


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Pinky schrieb:


> Ich finde die Visitenkarten super, die kann man prima in Foren-Profile etc einbinden.
> Nur könnte es meiner Meinung nach mehr Motive geben. Zb. eines für Untode (nicht nur ein Wappen).
> 
> : )
> ...


Das ist alles schon in Arbeit,
wann KA.
Da müßten die Admins ( B3N, Regnor ) was zu sagen.


----------



## Moonite (6. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Das ist alles schon in Arbeit,
> wann KA.
> Da müßten die Admins ( B3N, Regnor ) was zu sagen.



<3! 
kann man auch selbstgemachte motieve irgendwo hinschicken?
kann manschmal sehr kreative sein ;D


----------



## Gandur (13. November 2006)

Ich möchte mich der Frage mal anschließen.

Ist evtl. eine Funktion geplant, das man eigene Motive hochladen kann. 

Ein leeres Motiv als Alphatransparentes PNG würde das auch lösen, dann könnte man ein Motiv  selbe Hinterlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit:  Hab was gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=855&hl=

Alles klar, warten wir ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (14. November 2006)

...oder du liest den Post 2 über dir......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

